# Mits HC1500 update



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all.

It's been approximately 4.5 months and roughly 450 hours of bulb life (YIKES) since I first set-up my Mits HC1500 (see my review in an earlier post). It's still going strong and, as you can see by the hours I've put on it, I've really been enjoying it! First it was HD hockey, now it's the Olympics and soon, it will be NFL football's turn! My true test of any new HT gear is whether or not it 'inspires' me to watch the bulk of my movie collection all over again. Well, I've pretty much exhausted the classics! That, combined with a boat-load of HD viewing (my PVR is running constantly) has made me one happy projector owner. 

In October, I will be getting another nice treat -- that's when I get the projector ISF calibrated! Actually, it will be THX calibrated now as Michael Chen and his colleague have officially started calibrating under the THX logo. Having had my previous PJ calibrated by him, I know that I'm in for a real treat in October!

Enjoy the viewing...I know I will!


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update...glad to hear you're happy with the choice. That is a lot of hours!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Also good to hear you haven't had any problems with it. 450 hours in 4.5 months is 100 hours a month so 25 hours a week. That's a lot of movies!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's a lot of usage... no doubt. Great to know you are happy. :T

What other projectors have you owned and how would compare them?


----------



## fernalfers (Nov 29, 2007)

Kieth have you noticed the bulb getting dimmer at all at 450 hrs. Or is it going just as strong as 0 hrs.?


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

fernalfers said:


> Kieth have you noticed the bulb getting dimmer at all at 450 hrs. Or is it going just as strong as 0 hrs.?


It seems just as strong as at the beginning but that might just be an illusion. Even with my old 4805, I never thought the bulb dimmed until I put in another and then WOW...much brighter!


----------



## celsing77 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Keith i have an older Mitsubishi SD110U projector that i love. Just curious does the HC1500 come with a 1 year or 2 year warranty? That was the beautiful thing about the SD110u 2 year replacement, got a new one in 3 business days no questions asked. It was nice to have that peace of mind. Glad to see your enjoying it.


----------

